
Algorithms (free book draft) - nickb
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/algorithms.html
======
queensnake
Good deal, Papadimitriou is the author of this well-regarded book,

    
    
      http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0486402584
    

that somehow luckily wound up with Dover.

